# What not to do when setting up the yard haunt.



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

So we were out putting up the shorter section of our graveyard fence(pvc pipe posts) and my wife was taking her turn hammering in the rebar to support the posts. I tried to fight the urge but upon seeing my 5'3" wife using the full sized sledgehammer the first thing that popped into my head was the Seven Dwarfs singing the Heigh-Ho song. I was whistling it soon after and almost got smacked upside the head.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...and that's how the fight started


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

Haha! I could definitely see this ending with you becoming the newest addition to the graveyard!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

tjc67 said:


> So we were out putting up the shorter section of our graveyard fence(pvc pipe posts) and my wife was taking her turn hammering in the rebar to support the posts. I tried to fight the urge but upon seeing my 5'3" wife using the full sized sledgehammer the first thing that popped into my head was the Seven Dwarfs singing the Heigh-Ho song. I was whistling it soon after and almost got smacked upside the head.


You Just love living dangerously, don't you?


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

I know exactly where you are coming from. My wife is 4'11" and a little sensitive about it. I have learned to try to avoid references to dwarves, elves, munchkins, hobbits, and other vertically challenged individuals.


----------



## GrimFinger (Oct 20, 2014)

tjc67 said:


> So we were out putting up the shorter section of our graveyard fence(pvc pipe posts) and my wife was taking her turn hammering in the rebar to support the posts. I tried to fight the urge but upon seeing my 5'3" wife using the full sized sledgehammer the first thing that popped into my head was the Seven Dwarfs singing the Heigh-Ho song. I was whistling it soon after and almost got smacked upside the head.


It should be worth it, though, since it culminates in the idea springing to life of using the Seven Dwarfs in a yard haunt. Not that you have to, of course, but it strikes me as a good opportunity.


----------

